# NEW - Graco HVLP Sprayers



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey all. Wanted to update with some info on the new hvlps that Graco is getting ready to roll out with.

Not much info available but I got this so I'll share. I mentioned in a reply post in another thread about them. Decided might as well start a new thread about them because they'll be coming out and people might want to buy and chime in. 

Our old territorial rep., told me about a year ago to hold off buying because they were reworking them. So I did. Curious to see how these may have been upgraded. If they look good, might snag me one. Proshow is coming up soon so I might ask the rep. to bring down one so we can see what it's all about.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

First thought is the Gun has been tweaked and looks like they have gone with a 3M PPS type setup which allows you to spray upside down etc. 

May not be a bad gun, assuming the air can infinitely adjust and not be stuck in set positions. 

The last setup with their gun was pretty stupid. They had it where your material and air was set at certain predetermined intervals. This was basically the main determining factor for me not buying as we have to be able to adjust the gun both in airflow and material flow for a variety of reasons.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

The PPS system is cool and seems to be catching the attention of a lot of enthusiasts. You could see a price cut in cleaning solvents and time.

I still prefer a standard cup, I can fill as needed without dealing with bag liners then shoot a little solvent through.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If anyone is consider buying one, just make sure to first ask for a demonstration of it spraying acrylic enamels on a larger flat surface such as a door.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

RH said:


> If anyone is consider buying one, just make sure to first ask for a demonstration of it spraying acrylic enamels on a larger flat surface such as a door.


With paint you see them pour straight from the can and thin while watching. :yes:


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

RH said:


> If anyone is consider buying one, just make sure to first ask for a demonstration of it spraying acrylic enamels on a larger flat surface such as a door.


thats good advice. why acrylic enamel specifically?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Vylum said:


> thats good advice. why acrylic enamel specifically?


My experience, at least with my four stage HVLP, is that it's hard to thin acrylics enough to be able to spray them effectively out of an HVLP without seriously compromising the integrity of the paint. Whereas oil based enamels tend to react better to thinning and can actually be sprayed nicely out of an HVLP.

Other HVLPs, if they have more oomph than mine, may handle acrylics just fine.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Can you use a remote cup without 2-3 hoses? Extra compressor yada yada?


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Very nice! I want one.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

RH said:


> My experience, at least with my four stage HVLP, is that it's hard to thin acrylics enough to be able to spray them effectively out of an HVLP without seriously compromising the integrity of the paint fine.


Have you tried a mix of water and floetrol/Xim extender? Depending on the situation of course.


----------

